# Greatest Literature



## Sergiyakun (Dec 28, 2009)

I am curious as to who reads good books on gbatemp, so I'll start a fav thread >_<

Mine are

-Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde
-Alice in Wonderland


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 28, 2009)

Twilight Saga


----------



## Sergiyakun (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh well Modern Day its all harry Potter for me. I might get into the percy jackson books. they look pretty coo'


----------



## jphriendly (Dec 28, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Twilight Saga


Not exactly a classic (yet anyways).

For me:

The Odyssey
The Great Gatsby
Don Quixote
To Kill a Mockingbird
Call of the Wild
Lord of the Flies
Alice in Wonderland is a great read as well.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 29, 2009)

The Alphabet of Manliness. One of the greatest classics of our decade.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Not so sure if some of these would be considered "the greatest", but it's all stuff I really enjoyed and can read over and over.

Ninja - Eric Van Lustbader
Miko - Eric Van Lustbader
The Hobbit - JRR Tolkien
The Lord Of The Rings - JRR Tolkien
Mister B Gone - Clive Barker
The Stand - Stephen King
The Dark Tower series - Stephen King
The Rats - James Herbert
Fluke - James Herbert
The Flying Sorcerers - Larry Niven and David Gerrold
One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest - Ken Kesey
Wiseguy (AKA Goodfellas) - Nicholas Pileggi
Neuromancer - William Gibbons
Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens

And some books that everybody should read

Propoganda - Edward L Bernays
The Shock Doctrine - Naomi Klein
Between Two Ages - Zbigniew Brzezinski
The Communist Manifesto - Karl Marx
Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler (not because I believe in the philosophies)
The Soul of Man Under Socialism - Oscar Wilde
State of Deception - S Luckert


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 29, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Twilight Saga



Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I've personally asked him if he enjoys Twilight, and he is an avid reader.


For me, its:

Bram Stroker's Dracula
The letters got a little tiresome, especially the stuff not related to the plot much. But hopefully that contributed to the credibility.

Don Quixote
An excellent book with some enjoyable humor.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 29, 2009)

jphriendly said:
			
		

> To Kill a Mockingbird



I had to read this book in school. It was surprisingly good. I'd list it as one of my favourites.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 29, 2009)

Classics:
I prefer the Aeneid over the Odyssey and Illyad.
Sticking with Romans- Juvenal's satires- the guy had it nailed long before any modern comedian.

Most other things of Ancient Greece, Egypt, Rome and that whole area/time period I had to I wouldn't say suffer through school but it did not do my desire to pick one up on the offchance any good. Give me a book of legends though and I will be happy enough for a few hours.

Book of five rings by Miyamoto Musashi. A book on how to use swords by arguably one of the greatest swordsmen that ever lived.
Hagakure (sometimes known in the west as in the shadow of the leaves) by Yamamoto Tsunetomo. I only have/have read the somewhat abridged version but from what I understand I have not missed anything special. A book on Samurai philosophy and with the one above probably the source of just about every quote you will have ever seen on the subject.

I also have a copy of the Art of War and while it is very good I do not enjoy it as much as the two above.

Beowulf is one of my favourites of any timeframe.

1971/1972 probably does not count as classic literature just yet but Roadside picnic by Arkady and Boris Strugatsky (source book for the STALKER film and games).

A Journey to the Center of the Earth- a bit dry for me but certainly a good read.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 29, 2009)

The Pride and the Prejudice


Spoiler



and the zombie



Real book go google it


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 30, 2009)

Older favourites:
Pride & Prejudice
The Divine Comedy

Among newer ones:
Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk
Lamb - Christopher Moore


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Roald Dahl
Agatha Christie-Only a few
There are a few more which I can't remember.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

1984 - George Orwell

Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut


_______________________________________________

These aren't classics, per se, but are worth mentioning. 


The Sword of Truth series - Terry Goodkind

The Nightrunner series - Lynn Flewelling

The Xanth books - Piers Anthony

Little Brother - Cory Doctorow


----------



## Sergiyakun (Dec 30, 2009)

jphriendly said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would be your top 5 here?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Sergiyakun said:
			
		

> What would be your top 5 here?



Hmmm, not sure I could pick just 5.  If I was forced to though I'd say

The Shock Doctrine
The Soul of Man Under Socialism
The Dark Tower series
The Flying Sorcers
The Hobbit


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 1, 2010)

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series.
Douglas Adams was such a good writer.


----------



## windsail (Jan 12, 2010)

Earthsea Trilogy - LeGuin
Tolkien - from The Hobbit to Sigurd and Gudrun

Others:
Call of the Wild, White Fang, ect. - Jack London
The Yearling
Where the Red Fern Grows


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2010)

I like A tale of two cites by Dickens


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 12, 2010)

WTF no one here likes Fox in Socks?


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 16, 2010)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Man18 (Jan 16, 2010)

Gulliver's Travels

its the best "classic" i have read.


----------



## Dagatahas (Jan 25, 2010)

White Fang
Gullivers Travels
20,000 Leagues Under The Sea
To Kill A Mocking Bird

Worth mentioning:
Dune series
Foundation Series
The Forever War(Peace and Free also)
Starship Troopers
The Wheel of Time series
Bio of a Space Tyrant series


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 25, 2010)

The Divine Comedy 
Narnia series
Roald Dahl's books
To Kill a Mockingbird
The Giver
Pinocchio. The original one, not the disney crud.
Grimm's Fairy Tales


And for some reason...
I prefer classics over modern ones :|


edit: AAGHH TYPO


----------



## user0002 (Jan 25, 2010)

I read "On the Origin of Species" by Darwin years ago and it was so damn heavy reading!


----------

